# Targetted by Smoke & Aces



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Smoke & Aces brutally attacked the Marlboro home this afternoon.
The arsenal used to pummel my house to the floor included:










1 x La Gloria Cubana Glorias Extra
1 x K Hansotia Tripler Ligero (Gurkha X3) Toro
1 x La Gloria Cubana Serie R#6 Maduro
1 x Arturo Fuente Chateau Cuban Belicoso
1 x Power by Felipe Gregorio

Some great cigars, La Gloria Cubanas are some of my favorites especially the Serie R Maduro. Also included one that was on the top of my wishlist - an AF Cuban Belicoso. I will really enjoy that one. Also, I have not yet had the oppurtunity to try a Felipe Power yet so these cigars will all be real treats for me.

After their humbling show of power, demands were made:
"You must change your avatar to 'Smoke & Aces Rule' for a period of no less than one week. Failure to do so will have some serious consequences."

This package was left with no return address, 
leaving little chance of retaliation.
:frown:

I don't know what to do anymore..
Should I give in to their demmands and submit?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Fight it! Never surrender!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

S & A are always hitting someone--Good Job Guy's.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Be a Spartan - no retreat, no surrender baby! <runs and hides in my neighbor's house>


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude...you're getting lit up time to go into seclusion.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn those S & A devils...damn them to heck!! Very very nice though!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man thats awful...no return address...that really blows...oh well. I guess youll have to change your avatar. Heck that really sucks...hmmmmm. Well It wasnt me for sure. maybe it was Chris CeeDee I think hes one of those S&A boys.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I would take them seriously I think actually that Maduro PiPs leads this local group of rabble rousers!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> Damn those S & A devils...*damn them to heck!!* Very very nice though!


I know you're Canadian and all, but you are allowed to type the word "hell" on CigarLive... <G>


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Man thats awful...no return address...that really blows...oh well. I guess youll have to change your avatar. Heck that really sucks...hmmmmm. Well It wasnt me for sure. maybe it was Chris CeeDee I think hes one of those S&A boys.


Ha! Love to take credit for that bombing run, but my last name is "Churchill", not "Smokey Pants"! Enjoy those sticks, that was a helluva whalloping! 

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I know you're Canadian and all, but you are allowed to type the word "hell" on CigarLive... <G>


Yes, but I was trying to change it up a bit. "Damn them to *hell*" you hear every day...well, maybe not every day but it's a lot more common than "damn them to heck". I'm just trying to add a little variety into my expletive portfolio.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ha! Love to take credit for that bombing run, but my last name is "Churchill", not "Smokey Pants"! Enjoy those sticks, that was a helluva whalloping!
> 
> CD


Correction... Church Girls you mean!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

MMMM, I love those LGC Sreie R. Nice one!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ha! Love to take credit for that bombing run, but my last name is "Churchill", not "Smokey Pants"! Enjoy those sticks, that was a helluva whalloping!
> 
> CD


Churchill... Smokin' Aces... It still means "Spanky & Our Gang" in Squid's book!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I think Squiddy is all talk.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I think Squiddy is all talk.


"Think" being the operative word... <G>


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

You seem to sing, but i don't see the bring. Your right, your the smack talker, but can't back it up. I guess that's why you love those flavored cigars. Nice hit S & A.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ha! Love to take credit for that bombing run, but my last name is "Churchill", not "Smokey Pants"! Enjoy those sticks, that was a helluva whalloping!
> 
> CD


Denial is guilt to me...Sorry to blow your cover.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

So CeeDee is part of Smoke and Aces. That make sense. He has been trying to hide it with that Churchill slogan.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im telling you...hes definately problem child disguised in a really great guy exterrior


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gatormoye said:


> So CeeDee is part of Smoke and Aces. That make sense. He has been trying to hide it with that Churchill slogan.


LOL, that's a good one! Apparently Bill has been partaking in some sort of "crack-like" substance and is trying to obfuscate... Smokey Pants is GOING DOWN!

Colonel CD
Grand Army of the Churchill's


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I saw that little church lady avatar he had...Nice cover CD...heres your new avatar...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Very interesting Gator Boy. Keep talkin. I see those big jaws of your's moving, but nothing's coming out! 

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know what Smoke & Aces are.....should I be scared?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Be afraid...be very afraid. CeeDee is a bad mamma jamma when he gets going...


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I don't know what Smoke & Aces are.....should I be scared?


Complete list of Smoke & Arses

mrgatorman
forgop
rmrdaddy
ashauler
jitzy
gatormoye
Stogie
SilentJon
tobacmon
discdog

And of course their leader GoinforSmoke.

There is another Army that has been underground for awhile called Churchill's Army, of which CeeDee is a member. I have a feeling however that you'll be hearing more from them.

BOOM!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Complete list of Smoke & Arses
> 
> mrgatorman
> forgop
> ...


*I still don't know who your talking about---Churchills Girlscouts now their a bunch of cookie sellers. Their not even around anymore. They took cover after the 1st. round with them S & A's.

How did my name get involved in this anyhow? 
*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I think Squiddy is all talk.


You know I was just thinking the same thing about squiddley diddley!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Complete list of Smoke & Arses
> 
> mrgatorman
> forgop
> ...


This is a vicious and untrue rumor. It is pretty close to libel.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

silentjon said:


> This is a vicious and untrue rumor. It is pretty close to libel.


Is it also untrue that you had a personal hand in this one, silentjon!?
You have been exposed.
:sweat: :brick:


----------

